# Aufforderung zum Download von Dialern



## Tilo (18 Januar 2003)

>>Klez.E is the most common world-wide spreading worm.It's very dangerous by corrupting your files.
Because of its very smart stealth and anti-anti-virus technic,most common AV software can't detect or clean it.
We developed this free immunity tool to defeat the malicious virus.
You only need to run this tool once,and then Klez will never come into your PC.
NOTE: Because this tool acts as a fake Klez to fool the real worm,some AV monitor maybe cry when you run it.
If so,Ignore the warning,and select 'continue'.

If you have any question,please mail to me. <<
Nachdem mir in den letzten 24 Stunden die mail mit der Aufforderung einen Dialer zu dowloaden zugesandt wurde und das mit jedesmal unterschiedlichen Absendern, würde es mich mal interessieren wie die Leute an meine e-mail adresse kommen.  :lupe:


----------



## Devilfrank (18 Januar 2003)

Jepp, dieser Unsinn schwappt immer wieder mal durchs Netz. Natürlich können die aktuell gehaltenen AV-Programme den Klez.E erkennen und eliminieren.
Wie Deine MailAddy da reingeraten ist...viele Möglichkeiten. Das Netz wird ständig nach validen Adressen abgegrast.


----------



## Tilo (19 Januar 2003)

Dat is mir schon klar, Teufelchen. Nur isses so, das ich nirgends, meine klare e-mail adresse angebe. Selbst hier hab ich ne "Tarnadresse". Und von der gibts dann ne weiterleitung zu meiner richtigen. Theoretisch dürfte das also nicht fuktionieren, da ich das Paßwort zu meiner "Tarnadresse" in unregelmäßigen Abständen willkürlich ändere und dabei nie wieder das vorherige PW benutze. klar is mir auch, das mit der entsprechenden kriminellen Energie und der entsprechenden Software Paßwörter kein großes Hinderniss darstellen.    Obwohl sehr häufig das Gegenteil behauptet wird! Nur um mein Paßwort von meiner Tarnadresse zu knacken, müßten sie diese erst einmal rausbekommen. Also: Die Katz beißt sich in den Schwanz und ich bin so schlau wie zuvor   
Wäre nett von Dir, wenn Du da mal ein wenig deutlicher werden könntest.


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Januar 2003)

Jepp! Lösung gefunden. Es ist der Klez.H Wurm, der Dir da untergejubelt werden soll. Der Mailtext ist identisch und der Klez.H ist in der Lage, sich auch über Netzwerkfreigaben zu verbreiten.
Für Deinen Fall gibt es jetzt 3 Möglichkeiten:
1. Du hast das Teil auf Deinem Rechner, so dass Deine KlarAddy schon rumwandert.
2. Jemand aus Deinem Bekannten-/Freundeskreis ist infiziert, so dass wie bei 1. Deine KlarAddy von dem Wurm genutzt wird,
3. Der Wurm hat aufgrund seiner Spoofing-Funktion Deine MailAddy zufällig korrekt zusammengesetzt.

Weitere Info:
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]


Gruss Frank


----------



## Tilo (19 Januar 2003)

Hmm, was soll ich davon halten?    Danke für die "Aufklärung". Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los, das ich in der Beziehung was unternehmen sollte. Nur was??? naja, Gott sei Dank hab ich ja ein halbwegs fuktionierendes AV Programmchen, das "Bösartigkeiten" recht zuverlässig erkennt und beseitigt. 100% Schutz wirds nie geben. Das is schon mal klar.
Tragt Ihr Euch eigentich mit dem Gedanken, mal einen "Lehrgang f. Computerkriminalität" zu starten, in dem Ihr den Leuten beibringt, wie man sich erfolgreich gg. solche Sachen zu wehren bzw. zu schützen?


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2003)

Tilo schrieb:
			
		

> Tragt Ihr Euch eigentich mit dem Gedanken, mal einen "Lehrgang f. Computerkriminalität" zu starten, in dem Ihr den Leuten beibringt, wie man sich erfolgreich gg. solche Sachen zu wehren bzw. zu schützen?


Ich hab mal daran gedacht, eine Art "Anti-Dialer-Kongress" zu veranstalten. Habe ich aber wieder verworfen weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob es genug Interessenten gibt.


----------



## Tilo (19 Januar 2003)

Also einen Interessenten gäbs schon ...  :dafuer:


----------



## SprMa (19 Januar 2003)

Auch wenn ich so einen "Kongreß" begrüßen würde, die Schwierigkeit würde sein, wo man anfangen soll.
Wer schon mal eine Schulung im EDV-Bereich gemacht hat, der weiß, daß man pro Klasse immer analog zur Gauß'schen Kurve welche dabei hat, die sich tötlich langweilen und welche, denen es viel zu schnell geht...

Gerade im Bereich Internet hat man sehr leicht einen "Mausschubser" neben einem "Ubergeek" sitzen.


Matthias


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Januar 2003)

Ich bin :dafuer: 
Da könnte ich dann auch mal  :lupe: , wer hier so alles postet...
 :3d:


----------



## Tilo (20 Januar 2003)

Na denn los. Fangen wir beim Urschleim an. Was ist ein Computer? 
 :lol:


----------



## technofreak (20 Januar 2003)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade im Bereich Internet hat man sehr leicht einen "Mausschubser" neben einem "Ubergeek" sitzen.Matthias


Oder Typen, die mit Ausnahme der Mittagspause, Doom spielen und jedes Ungeheuer beim Vornamen kennen :wall: 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Tilo (20 Januar 2003)

Und wie darf man das jetzt verstehen??


----------

